# Werkstattbedarf



## sercheese (25. März 2011)

Kommt ein Radon Fahrrad mit irgendewelchen Werkzeuge in der Packung? Wenn nicht, was braucht man um ein Radon aufzubauen? Und was braucht man um es einzustellen? Ich will am Montag Radon ZR Race 7.0 bestellen. Ich habe noch keine Werkzeuge. Gibt es auch Manual Radaufbau auf English?


----------



## Bench (25. März 2011)

kA, ob was dabei ist.

Aber brauchen tut man einen 5er Inbus (vielleicht dabei wie bei IKEA ) zum montieren des Lenkers und einen 15er Maulschlüssel zum montieren der Pedale.

Zum einstellen des Luftdrucks der Gabel braucht man eine Dämpferpumpe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (25. März 2011)

Naja, so einfach ist es leider nicht immer ...

Je nach Vorbau braucht man einen 4mm oder 5mm Inbus Schlüssel
für die Pedale je anch Pedal entweder ein 15mm Maulschlüssel und/oder ein 8mm Inbus Schlüssel.

Eine Dämpferpumpe für die Federelemente.

Und nicht zu vergessen eine Luftpumpe für Sclaverand/Französische Ventile.

Dass sollte aber auch reichen. Das Werkzeug sollte jeder irgendwo zu Hause finden, sit ja Grundausstattung um mal ein Ikea Regal aufzubauen, und die Pumpen braucht man bei so einem Rad eh ständig. Da sollten also hochwertige Modelle angeschafft werden.

Ach, und Werkzeuge sind meines Wissens nach nicht mit in der Packung

Ich sehe gerade, es gibt auf http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Fragen-zum-Versand_id_5262_.htm sowohl eine Anleitung als PDF (Nur Deutsch) und ein Video dazu, dass die Schritte zeigt.
Hier wird auch deutlich gezeigt, dass man statt mit Inbusschlüsseln mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel gearbeitet wird. Das ist für Anfänger wie Profis sinnvoll, aber leider teuer. Sonst werden Schraubverbindungen eigentlich immer zu fest angezogen, was auf die haltbarkeit geht.


----------



## sercheese (25. März 2011)

Ist diese Liste kompatibel?

http://img705.imageshack.us/i/58296153.jpg

http://img691.imageshack.us/i/84386433.jpg


----------



## donprogrammo (25. März 2011)

Für die Pedale brauchst du ein 8mm Inbus schlüssel, kein 15mm Maulschlüssel wie in deiner Liste.
Und evtl. fehlt dir der 4mm Inbus für den Vorbau, dass kann ich aber aus dem Gedächtnis nicht sagen, ob du für den 4 oder 5 mm brauchst.
Über sinn und Unsinn der zusammenstellung wollen wir ja hier nicht reden, lass dir aber gesagt sein, dass bei hochvolumigen MTB Reifen das pumpen mit einer kleinen Pumpe ewig dauert, und sich daher eine Standpumpe anbietet.


----------



## sercheese (25. März 2011)

danke für deine Hilfe!

Dann es wäre besser dieses Drehmomentschluessel kaufen.


----------



## donprogrammo (28. März 2011)

damit bist du auf jeden fall auf der sicheren seite


----------

